# possible fit a 200sx ?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

done some websurfing on ebay international and i came across these. just real curious to see if they will fit a 200sx or not.

looks like it but iono so what do you guys think ?? possible fit a 200sx ?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

looks like thwy would fit, how much are they?
i wish they had that clear/red theme tails for sentra, that would be sweet.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

they kinda look like they would fit but dammit the others did too with the pics that were shown. anyone wanna give them a try? i would if i knew how much they were and if they were in my lets waste my money price range


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> looks like thwy would fit, how much are they?
> i wish they had that clear/red theme tails for sentra, that would be sweet.


se-l's dude.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

like jen said it may be like the last time this happend, it seems the best way to tell if they will fit is to have a pic of the rear of it and compair the 2. i like the idea of alltezzas, but they would look so much better if instead of haveing that weird rippeld lens, if it had completly clear lens (like your crystal headlights, liu) that would look cleaner. and the chrome plastic under the lens was smooth as well but its allways rippeld and looks cheezy. thats why the is300 tails will allways be so much nicer looking.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well i found this off the taiwan ebay. so the list on that says 00-02 Sentra. Looks real similiar me and my connection over there are working on sourcing it out.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is the stock 200sx tails








vs the









any opinions thought about the fitment ?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well i got word from my friend in taiwan.. he said they wont work.. very different and they are basically for taiwan b15 something like that


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> se-l's dude.


NO
se-ls dont have those
white on top, red on the bottom


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> NO
> se-ls dont have those
> white on top, red on the bottom


well the lights on a sentra aren't formed like that, its tails on the side/blikers in the middle. You'd have to do some custom wiring to get that as well.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

that wouldn't be a problem, im pretty good with wiring stuff up


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Liu, these are the same ones that popped up a year or so ago.

I think they are for the Almera...


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> here is the stock 200sx tails
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think they took that picture upside down if anything


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

they do look upside down, and it looks like it would be a pretty close fit but then again it might be different in person...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They are for the Almera...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> They are for the Almera...


figured as much. thanks sean ! :thumbup:


----------

